# Micro mesh?



## bkc (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm just starting out pen turning. I see micro mesh is recommended for sanding. Which is better/easier to use the padded stuff or plain sheets?

Thanks!


----------



## edman2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I buy the plain sheets from www.woodnwhimsies.com and cut them in half length wise. Gives me two full sets for the price of one. I have not used the pads so I can't compare for you. With the sheets you have to be careful not to get them too hot. They will melt.


----------



## stevers (Jul 24, 2007)

I like the plain sheets. If I want it padded, I can use the pad that came with the kit. Some times you don't want it padded.


----------



## loglugger (Jul 24, 2007)

I like the 2" square pads better easyer for me to handle.
Bob


----------



## MDWine (Jul 24, 2007)

both... You can never have too many options
I like the pads for acrylic, and use the sheets for wood/lacquer


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 24, 2007)

Full sheets folded. I don't even know where the pad is. Hand held. Hand is pad.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> <br />I like the 2" square pads better easyer for me to handle.
> Bob



Ditto.


----------



## rherrell (Jul 24, 2007)

Sheets


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wet sheets.  We only use our MM wet a lot less heating of the material and they last longer.  We just keep a plastic coffee can about half full of water next to the lathe with the MM stored inside. When the water gets dirty we change it.  This also keeps the sheets very clean.

Hope this helps

Dawn


----------



## DaveM (Jul 24, 2007)

For wood, I use the sheets dry. For acrylic, I use the squares wet.  I find them easier to hang on to.  I have had to fish a couple of the sheets out of the dust collector...  They usually are a bit worse for the wear.  I just seem to have a system down for the acrylics...   Wet Dry grits through 2000, MM squares through 12000, (All wet)  Then over to the buffer.  I was thinking of going to the sheets again, or trying another abrasive, but I get great results, so I don't want to mess with different stuff.

Dave

Dave


----------



## hughbie (Jul 25, 2007)

i use a CA finish on my woods and then i go to wet sanding.  start with sandpaper through 600 then to MM thru 12000.  i bought the large sheets and cut then to a size of 2x3(roughly) and that gives me PLENTY of sheets and since most barrels are roughly that size then it fits great.  a bowl of water next to the lathe makes it very easy to reach and they do stay pretty darn clean too.


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello,

I prefer the sheets... I fold them in half (long side) and use them that way. Periodically, I will wash the sheets in the clothes washer in a small garment bag. This keeps them very clean and ready to go. [] Good luck and best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## bkc (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the help! I guess I'll get the sheets for now. Who sells the cheapest variety pack?


----------



## edman2 (Jul 27, 2007)

See my first post under this topic. Cheapest place I've found and great service.


----------



## JohnMichael (Jul 28, 2007)

Im new to IAP but not new to woodworking. Pens started for me last October. I have a good knowledge of materials and some finishes. What I tried is Abranet and Abralon. Abranet is a mesh sandpaper that is self cleaning long lasting and sands great. Abralon is a foam back sandpaper and will melt, just watch your heat its not very good for most pen materials anyway. You can sand up to 2000 grade with these products and then do a quickie with EEE Triple E. This brings the sanding equivalent to around 7000 grade. I believe sanding is one of the most important steps. It adjusts the refraction and reflection of the material that your working with. Micro mesh is a cool product but it is too stiff for me, I can't feel the material that I'm wooking on. What I do is order online from a company called Supergrit. I buy 6 inch  discs and cut them into pie shaped pieces to work with. I saves you quit a bit of money. Hope this helps you.


----------

